

Why Learning to Code Is the New Black - Nique
https://medium.com/@godsofmayhem/why-learning-to-code-is-the-new-black-428e1744132b

======
jyzzmoe
How to make people stare at your blog:

1\. Cartoon pictures of hot, well-endowed chicks.

[end]

